# Ultra Carry ll



## fredgart (Aug 26, 2009)

Great range results. First shot at 7 yards took out the X and the rest were grouped close enough to create a big hole in the target. At 15 yards it was a little more difficult to get a nice tight group (3-4 inches) but I attribute this to the sights. They are stock black sights. I guess I'll have to buy either the white dot or the nite sights. Love the pistol as it brings back memories of my 21 years in the service.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice shooting and congratulation, it's a fine one indeed.

I too have a Kimber mine is CDP Pro Carry II and I really like it.

I've have never had a burp of any kind with this gun and really enjoy it.

Your right it does bring back fond memories, except my Army .45's didn't shoot this well :mrgreen:.

:smt1099


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

My little bride (what a GREAT woman) bought me an Ultra Carry II in early August for my birthday. Night sights and CT laser grips. Haven't tried the laser yet.

Made a trip to the range shortly after breakdown and a little extra lube. Shot the X-ring out a 7 yds and 50 ft. with 80 rds.

A great little weapon. Enjoy it!


----------

